# Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen



## Viking30k (2. Oktober 2018)

*Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Hallo will heute einen 4k tv holen in 75“ jetzt habe ich nur das Problem kein großes Auto zu bekommen und müsste den tv entweder liefern lassen oder schräg stehend in einen caravan packen.

Schadet das dem display? Sind 45km zu fahren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Die Lage beim Transport ist egal. Die Stöße und Vibrationen dagegen nicht.
Anders gesagt: Es ist egal wie rum oder in welchem Winkel du deinen Fernseher in dein Auto packst - entscheidend ist, wie gut das Gerät gepolstert ist und wie hart du durch Schlaglöcher fährst. 

Aber um dich zu beruhigen: Diese geräte sind ab Werk bereits sehr gut verpackt und nicht sehr stoßempfindlich. Wenn sie das alles nicht wären würden Tausende von geräten täglich beim gelegentlich durchaus ruppigen industriellen Versand kaputtgehen.


----------



## azzih (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Nein die Lage ist nicht egal. Wenn man ein TV ab 65 Zoll flach transportiert ist der wie ein Wal auf dem Trockenen, latent droht er durch sein eigenes Gewicht zu brechen. Kommt ein harter Stoss bei der Fahrt dazu kann der Bildschirm brechen. Nicht umsonst wird der Fernseher immer stehend geliefert und sowohl Hersteller wie auch Händler empfehlen das.

Die Verpackung hat für diesen Umstand keine Relevanz, ein Bruch kann dort genauso auftreten. Es geht ja nicht um Schläge auf das Gerät, sondern starke Erschütterungen die auf das Panel wirken und die gehn durch Styropor durch wenn man Pech hat.

Würd empfehlen net zu geizen und das Ding per Spedition anliefern lassen. Die 25-35€ kann man normal verkraften.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*



azzih schrieb:


> Nein die Lage ist nicht egal. Wenn man ein TV ab 65 Zoll flach transportiert ist der wie ein Wal auf dem Trockenen, latent droht er durch sein eigenes Gewicht zu brechen. Kommt ein harter Stoss bei der Fahrt dazu kann der Bildschirm brechen. Nicht umsonst wird der Fernseher immer stehend geliefert und sowohl Hersteller wie auch Händler empfehlen das.



Stimmt theoretisch, hat praktisch aber nach meiner Erfahrung Null Relevanz. Ich hab schon dermaßen viele LKW-Ladungen gesehen wo zig große TFTs flach aufeinander gelegen haben und offenbar geht keiner davon kaputt (sonst würden sies nicht ständig so machen). Ich hab meinen alten 55-Zoller (weil er sowieso kaum noch was wert war) beim Umzug auch einfach flach aufn Anhänger gelegt und bin damit durchs Land geschockelt. Das war sicher alles andere als sanft - das Ding hat nix. 

Klar muss mans nicht herausfordern und sollte sich wann immer möglich an die Vorgaben halten und sanft mit dem Ding umgehen. Aber die Dinger halten anscheinend sehr viel mehr aus, als man es ihnen gemeinhin zutrauen würde.


----------



## L4D2K (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

DHL transportiert die auch liegend, selbst wenn auf dem Karton steht das er stehend transportiert werden soll.
Der Fahrer meinte nur, dass das "Standard sei" , war ein 55" TV der geliefert wurde. 
Konnte später keine Mängel, Panel-Beschädigung oder sonst was beim auspacken und ausprobieren finden, funktioniert alles wie es soll.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Habe mein nagelneuen 4K LED(allerdings nur 42") Halbschräg mit einer Ecke im Fussraum der Rücksitzbank "Ohne Verpackung" 33Km über Schlaglochreiche Nebenstrecken Transporetiert. Wärenddessen völlig frei und ungesichert... Es war eine Tiefergelegte recht harte Sportlimo Das muss jetzt kein Prestige Beispiel sein. Vielleicht hatte ich Glück, aber Gedanken hab ich mir schon mal (fast)keine gemacht Weniger Angst, [mehr(wie ich)] Gewissenhaft einladen und Schlüssel umdrehen. Nur nicht quetschen/kein druck. 

Leg doch in der Verpackung wenn die Mitte hohl liegt(häufig), auf der Gehäuseseite etwas vorsichtig fest dahinter und leg den Karton in seiner Schräglage mit der Gehäuseseite nach unten. Und wenn du Angst hast dann eben der Spediteur wenn er dann kaputt ist bekommste einen Neuen^^.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen alten 55-Zoller (weil er sowieso kaum noch was wert war) beim Umzug auch einfach flach aufn Anhänger gelegt und bin damit durchs Land geschockelt. .



Aber ein 75" hat auch einen halben Meter mehr Diagonale


----------



## Viking30k (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Danke haben den tv liegend geholt und alles ist gut gegangen. Bin total begeistert von diesem bild bin von edge led fullhd auf full led 4k oled war mir mit 65“ doch zu klein.

Der tv hat kein sichtbares banding kein dse oder diese Wölkchen.

Dennoch habe ich ein Problem damit wenn ich in windows 10 hdr aktiviere habe ich nur noch 30hz worand liegt das?

Schliefe das signal über hdmi durch einen denon avr x4400h liegt es an dem?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Dennoch habe ich ein Problem damit wenn ich in windows 10 hdr aktiviere habe ich nur noch 30hz worand liegt das?



Am Anschluss. 4K mit 60Hz, HDR und 4:4:4 Farbsampling (also volle Qualität) benötigt 22,3 GBit/s Datenrate.
Um sowas zu übertragen brauchste einen DisplayPort 1.3 (oder besser) oder HDMI 2.1. Dabei muss sowohl der TV als auch die Grafikkarte und das Kabel den Standard unterstützen.

Wenn ein Bauteil das nicht kann reicht die Bandbreite nicht, dann muss für 10bit was anderes reduziert werden, also entweder Farbunterabtastung auf 4:2:2 oder 4:2:0 oder sowas - oder eben Reduktion der Bildwiederholrate, was der Standard-Automatismus ist.

Es ist aktuell relativ beschissen... denn das neueste verfügbare an HDMI ist 2.0 - der 18 GBit kann was für 4K@60Hz mit 4:4:4 und HDR10 eben zu wenig ist.
Erst HDMI2.1 wird das können. Und dann darfste wieder eine Grafikkarte kaufen die das kann und ein 48G-HDMI-Kabel das das kann (der TV kanns hoffentlich schon wenn er neu ist sonst ists ne brutale Fehlkonstruktion^^).
Durchschleifen durch "alte" Geräte kannste da eh meist vergessen.


----------



## Viking30k (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Hm also tv ist ein sony kd-75xf9005 und Grafikkarte ist eine gtx 1080ti Gigabyte aorus geht es damit? Kabel habe ich relativ alte liegt es an denen?

Ok das heißt hdr kann man mit 60hz gar nicht nutzen? Weil an der farbuntertastung lässt sich nichts einstellen


----------



## L4D2K (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Hab den Sony kd-55xf9005 mit einer 1080ti Aorus ^^
In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung  unter Auflösung ändern kannst du das einstellen.
Hab da Ausgabeformat YCbCr422 und Ausgabe-Farbtiefe 12bpc eingestellt.

Edit: falls noch nicht gemacht, musst du in den Einstellungen vom TV unter Externe Eingänge -> HDMI signalformat optimiertes Format auswählen.
Dann haben der  HDMI2 und 3 Anschluss die volle Bandbreite (18GBps).


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Eine GTX1080Ti kann kein HDMI2.1 können, das gibts erst seit ein paar Monaten. Die kann HDMI 2.0b.
Solche Datenraten kann diese Karte nur über den DisplayPort ausgeben, hier kann sie bis DP 1.4 - was dir aber nicht hilft da dein Fernseher (wie die allermeisten Geräte) keinen DisplayPort Anschluss hat.
Die HDMI-Version deines Fernsehers kann ich nicht wirklich irgendwo finden, selbst im Benutzerhandbuch nicht. Daher spricht vieles dafür dass auch der nur HDMI 2.0 kann.

Bedeutet du wirst mit deinem Fernseher nicht die volle Qualität fahren können da er das von seinen Anschlüssen her einfach nicht kann (sehr sinnvoll, Sony. Bei dem Ding hätte ein DP-Stecker auch nicht mehr wehgetan ).
Also kannste entweder HDR aus lassen oder mit 30 Hz schauen oder mit ChromaSubsampling arbeiten. Alles auf einmal geht nicht.

Das am wenigsten schmerzhafte dürfte ChromaSubsampling sein, sprich 4K, 60 Hz, HDR10 (oder 12) und YCbCr422. Das müsste grade so gehen über HDMI2.0.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

relativ alt was ist das 5 Jahre 7? Steht was Drauf?... das ist schon mal nicht sinvoll für hohe datenraten.
Dein TV wird HDMI 2.0(b) haben bin mir recht "sicher". Die Karte hat DP1.4/HDMI 2.0b.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

"Alt" ist im Falle von HDMI alles was älter als höchstens ein halbes Jahr ist. 
Der HDMI-Standard hängt dem DisplayPort seit Jahren hinterher (HDMI ist 2018 da, wo der DP schon 2010 war was bandbreite betrifft...). Aber erstens hatter HDCP und zweitens kennt das Ding jeder Heini da draußen und er wurde entsprechend industriell so gepusht, dass selbst sehr gute TV-Geräte keinen DisplayPort mehr haben (der eigentlich schneller/besser ist).

Mit HDMI2.1 wird sich das ne lange zeit erledigt haben weil der die Bandbreite wirklich massiv anhebt (von 18 auf 48 GBit/s, damit ist HDMI erstmals schneller als DP) aber wenn man böse ist könnte man sagen 4K ist mit HDMI bis heute einfach nicht wirklich möglich gewesen sondern eben nur mit o.g. Kompromissen.


----------



## Viking30k (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Leider bekomme ich das nicht einzustellen ich habe in den NVIDIA settings bei 60hz ycbcr420 und 8bpc. Am tv und im denon habe ich die ports auf optimiert gesetzt


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Steck mal das HDMI-Kabel direkt von der Grafikkarte in den Fernseher und probiers nochmal. 

Und: Wie lang ist das Kabel und welches verwendest du? Wenns mehr als 2, 3 Meter sind musste schon ein sehr gutes Kabel haben um die volle Bandbreite sicher zu ereichen.
Es hat nen Grund, warum die 48G-HDMI-Kabel nicht grade günstig sind und ziemlich kurz...


----------



## Viking30k (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Ok kann ich machen das kabel hat 10 Meter ich glaube das geht gar nicht damit. Aber wen es nur direkt am tv geht muss ich auf hdr verzichten weil ich den Ton auch über hdmi habe


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Bei 10 Meter bin ich überrascht, dass überhaupt 4K@60Hz + durchschleifen geht.


----------



## Viking30k (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Jo geht einwandfrei xd


----------



## Viking30k (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Tv in ovp schräg liegend transportieren? Möchte den heute holen*

Können auch die Kabel schuld sein? Habe es jetzt direkt verbunden mit einem 3 Meter Kabel den richtigen port am tv genommen und geht trotzdem nicht ich kann da nichts verändern in den NVIDIA settings. Nutze den neuen Treiber


----------

